# Why is Spanish supermarket bread more resistant to mold ?



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have asked this question before and never got s satisfactory answer namely why
does Spanish supermarket bread last longer in the kitchen ( not in the fridge or the freezer )
than the British supermarket bread. In normal, not hot temperatures.

I do buy Mercadona's own brand of Supermarket bread ( of a similar texture to the Warburtons bread
I buy when staying with family in the UK )
Time and time again the Spanish bread lasts many weeks longer than the British Warburtons
bread which is covered with Mold within a couple of weeks.

Whereas the Mercadona supermarket bread shows no signs of mold and could last 
for 4 or 5 weeks without mold and would instead go stale before turning moldy.

Do they lace the Spanish supermarket bread with presevatives, maybe its made more from genetically modified wheat,
who knows - can anyone provide a satisfactory explanation please ???


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is no GM wheat used in European bread, and the same EU regulations on fungicide use apply in both countries, so the difference must be in the environment. Mould spores need moisture to grow, so perhaps your Spanish kitchen is better ventilated?

Our locally baked bread never goes mouldy either, so it's not just the supermarket stuff.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> There is no GM wheat used in European bread, and the same EU regulations on fungicide use apply in both countries, so the difference must be in the environment. Mould spores need moisture to grow, so perhaps your Spanish kitchen is better ventilated?
> 
> Our locally baked bread never goes mouldy either, so it's not just the supermarket stuff.


Living in Asturias we can get as much rain as the UK, therefore I'd say the moisture would be about the same.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Got to ask.Why are you keeping a loaf of bread in the kitchen for 4-5 weeks?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we lived in Spain I noticed the opposite, that the bread went moldy more quickly than in the UK. I put it down to Spanish bread not having the amount of preservatives and chemicals in it??

Jo xxx


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Spanish bread is made to a different recipe. Whilst I have absolutely no idea why Jo's bread went mouldy (maybe a storage issue?), I tend to take the view that Spanish bread, like French pain de mie, is better cooked than in the UK. Aussie sliced bread can mould as well, my French Dad was always of the view that it was inadequately cooked, so maybe I got the idea from him 

I saw a tip recently that suggested it's best to store pain de mie (what we think of as sliced bread) in the back of the cupboard. TBH though I have never kept bread for 4-5 weeks, but sometimes my sliced bread gets to be 2 weeks old as I only use a slice for breakfast - much prefer baguettes.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Spanish bread a little like Portuguese bread a very different recipe and is definitely made with much more shortening in it than UK bread. 
This helps the bread to keep longer. 
Info is from hubby who used to work part time alongside his father, at weekends and holidays from the age of 14 and on through university holidays til he moved overseas. His father was a MASTER BAKER working from for one of the leading bread makers on the south coast.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Spanish sliced bread definitely keeps much better than UK sliced bread. In Spain it lasts for a week or more on the sideboard - if you tried that in the UK it would be green within a few days.

I don't really know why but one thing I have noticed is that UK bread seems to have a higher moisture content when it is new - Spanish bread is drier. That might be one reason.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I only bought the baton/baguette bread in spain - not the sliced (the family didnt like it), so that maybe why I found it went "off" quicker

Jo xxx


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Baguettes are only meant to last a day anyway I believe as they have no additives. Sliced bread in Spain often tastes sweet and artificial to me. We buy Bimbo Natural 100% which doesn't have any additives, but still manages to last a decent amount of time. But when it does go off it just goes hard and stale. I thought it didn't go moldy because of the dry climate in Madrid (even though they put "pan de molde" on the bag ).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Apart from wholemeal baguettes, we only buy the Cinco Semillas sliced bread from Mercadona as neither of us likes white sliced bread. It keeps very well but a loaf never lasts us for more than a few days anyway.

If we want to keep any in reserve we just keep it in the freezer, it doesn't take long to thaw out.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I only use sliced bread for the occasional toasted sandwich, so I keep it in the freezer. It only takes a few seconds to defrost a couple of slices. I wouldn't want to eat anything that had been hanging around for weeks, even if there is no visible mould.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I always keep a sliced loaf in the freezer as we don't have toast many days. I thought that it only keeps about 5 days maximum otherwise. Suppose it depends where it's kept too as mould needs moisture/humidity to form. 

Sometimes you can smell when bread has gone off before mould. It has a fungus smell.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I only bought the baton/baguette bread in spain - not the sliced (the family didnt like it), so that maybe why I found it went "off" quicker
> 
> Jo xxx


I've never seen a mouldy barra - they usually dry out in less than 24 hours, so don't go mouldy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've never seen a mouldy barra - they usually dry out in less than 24 hours, so don't go mouldy


Me neither and I was going to say the same about bread drying out and not going mouldy, but then thought it was maybe only in Madrid or other dry areas.
However I am talking about unsliced bread as we don't use ready sliced.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Me neither and I was going to say the same about bread drying out and not going mouldy, but then thought it was maybe only in Madrid or other dry areas.
> However I am talking about unsliced bread as we don't use ready sliced.


We have really high humidity here so I don't think it's environmental.

I rarely buy sliced bread either - when I do I tend to freeze it & defrost slices as I need them, as someone else said.

TBH even barras rarely even go stale! We buy one as required, & eat them on the day. If I'm home alone, I buy a small one.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

My advice to anyone buying bread is to use your loaf.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The loaf of Panrico I bought in Coviran on 3rd January had a fecha de caducidad of 19 01 17 and that is kept on an open shelf in the shop. In general the texture is much drier and my view echoes that of others it is, in part, down to the reduced level of moisture. 

The sliced bread one usually gets in UK is made by the Chorleywood process:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorleywood_bread_process

and it is more moist but contains various preservatives which will keep mould at bay for a few days after which it moulds faster than an express train (even allowing for Railtrack! )

But is it good for you?

The shocking truth about bread | The Independent


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The loaf of Panrico I bought in Coviran on 3rd January had a fecha de caducidad of 19 01 17 and that is kept on an open shelf in the shop. In general the texture is much drier and my view echoes that of others it is, in part, down to the reduced level of moisture.
> 
> The sliced bread one usually gets in UK is made by the Chorleywood process:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorleywood_bread_process
> ...


That was written by a man with an agenda... 



> He left London in 1976 to grow his own food on an organic smallholding in Cumbria, and went on to found The Village Bakery,


and...



> He is chair of the Soil Association's processing standards committee.


Anyway - to stick to the topic, he is saying that some of the processes and ingredients in British bread is to make it last longer - which it doesn't - it goes green very quickly, much more quickly than Spanish (sliced) bread.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> We have really high humidity here so I don't think it's environmental.
> 
> I rarely buy sliced bread either - when I do I tend to freeze it & defrost slices as I need them, as someone else said.
> 
> TBH even barras rarely even go stale! We buy one as required, & eat them on the day. If I'm home alone, I buy a small one.


It's the recipe, not the humidity. Back when I lived in Spain most people bought their bread at least twice a day, and many three times a day.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

A lot of bread, including Bimbo contains Calcium Propionate which is an anti fungal additive 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_propanoate and this is found in UK bread such as Warburtons.

Question answered.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> It's the recipe, not the humidity. Back when I lived in Spain most people bought their bread at least twice a day, and many three times a day.


Yes I'm sure you're right - both you & siobhan have said about the recipe. 

Siobhan mentioned shortening. I've been having a bit of a google & it seems that shortening doesn't go bad as quickly as butter or oil, so if as she says, mediterranean bread is made with shortening, then that seems to explain it.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

read post 21


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> I have asked this question before and never got s satisfactory answer namely why
> does Spanish supermarket bread last longer in the kitchen ( not in the fridge or the freezer )
> than the British supermarket bread. In normal, not hot temperatures.
> 
> ...


BTW the word in English is mould or mouldy. Mold and moldy are American.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> BTW the word in English is mould or mouldy. Mold and moldy are American.


We knew what he meant!

And this is an 'International' forum with some who speak British English & others who speak American, Canadian, Australian or whatever-English.......


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> We knew what he meant!
> 
> And this is an 'International' forum with some who speak British English & others who speak American, Canadian, Australian or whatever-English.......


I know but it is irritating, especially when the person who started the thread is not from those countries which spell it that way.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I know but it is irritating, especially when the person who started the thread is not from those countries which spell it that way.


Maybe the spell checker on his computer/iPad/phone is set to the US dictionary - a very common occurrence.
Especially awkward when it autocorrects without you noticing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> A lot of bread, including Bimbo contains Calcium Propionate which is an anti fungal additive
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium_propanoate and this is found in UK bread such as Warburtons.
> 
> Question answered.


Maybe some bread - but not all

On the label of the (now eaten) barra I bought today, the ingredients are only flour, water, yeast & salt.

So while it might explain why some bread doesn't go mouldy - it doesn't really explain why MasyMas barras don't.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Maybe the spell checker on his computer/iPad/phone is set to the US dictionary - a very common occurrence.
> Especially awkward when it autocorrects without you noticing!


Yes they are sometimes set to US English as default....

I have my laptop spellchecker set to Spanish....... so _everything_ I write in English has a squiggly red line under it


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Maybe some bread - but not all
> 
> On the label of the (now eaten) barra I bought today, the ingredients are only flour, water, yeast & salt.
> 
> So while it might explain why some bread doesn't go mouldy - it doesn't really explain why MasyMas barras don't.


Hi,
I wouldn't be surprised if the preservative is already added to the flour that the bakery uses.
This might then not appear on the ingredients label for the bread (although it probably should).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't be surprised if the preservative is already added to the flour that the bakery uses.
> This might then not appear on the ingredients label for the bread (although it probably should).
> Cheers
> Steve


Possibly - but yes it should be listed, if it's there (also known as E282) 

It's true though, that on the whole, Spanish & other Mediterranean breads tend to go dry & stale rather than mouldy. 

If it's as simple as an E number, why wouldn't they habitually add it to breads in the UK - they add enough other Es.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Possibly - but yes it should be listed, if it's there (also known as E282)
> 
> It's true though, that on the whole, Spanish & other Mediterranean breads tend to go dry & stale rather than mouldy.
> 
> If it's as simple as an E number, why wouldn't they habitually add it to breads in the UK - they add enough other Es.


Simple answer - let it go mouldy - then you buy more bread!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> BTW the word in English is mould or mouldy. Mold and moldy are American.


The word in British English is mould or mouldy. Mold and moldy are American ENGLISH.
I know you don't share the opinion, but Americans *do* speak English as do Australians, Canadians, Nigerians and many other nations. It just isn't British English, but the are recognised forms of communication


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Simple answer - let it go mouldy - then you buy more bread!!


lol - that might explain the mediterranean habit of buying just what you need, fresh each day!

And that doesn't only go for bread. We tend to buy fruit, veg, fish & meat as required, on a daily basis too. That's why I've always figured that preservatives weren't used so much here. If you leave anything for more than a day or so, it goes off/stale.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have just checked on the bag of the Panrico and it does say propionato de calcio.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> BTW the word in English is mould or mouldy. Mold and moldy are American.


Just to add further confusion, the Spanish term for mass-produced sliced bread is "pan de molde".


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Possibly - but yes it should be listed, if it's there (also known as E282)
> 
> It's true though, that on the whole, Spanish & other Mediterranean breads tend to go dry & stale rather than mouldy.
> 
> If it's as simple as an E number, why wouldn't they habitually add it to breads in the UK - they add enough other Es.


Jackson's bakers in Yorkshire are currently trialing a new E number in their bread, which is apparently absorbed into the body more quickly via the gums of the person eating it. 

It's known as E by gum.

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In our part of the world, traditionally loaves were made to last a fortnight because the cork-cutters and charcoal-burners would take them out into the campo, only returning every other weekend. The crust goes rock hard after a couple of days but the bread inside stays fresh. Leftover stale bread was pulverised in a wooden bowl with oil, garlic and vinegar and soaked in water - the original gazpacho.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> Jackson's bakers in Yorkshire are currently trialing a new E number in their bread, which is apparently absorbed into the body more quickly via the gums of the person eating it.
> 
> It's known as E by gum.
> 
> (I'll get my coat)


 groan......


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> In our part of the world, traditionally loaves were made to last a fortnight because the cork-cutters and charcoal-burners would take them out into the campo, only returning every other weekend. The crust goes rock hard after a couple of days but the bread inside stays fresh. Leftover stale bread was pulverised in a wooden bowl with oil, garlic and vinegar and soaked in water - the original gazpacho.


Or used in migas.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> Or used in migas.


Or _sopa de ajo_


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I also used to know lots of Spanish people who made pain perdu with stale bread.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stale bread GREAT for stuffing for chucks etc, necessary for Christmas puddings, ohhhh.... and Irish bread pudding


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Stale bread GREAT for stuffing for chucks etc, necessary for Christmas puddings, ohhhh.... and Irish bread pudding


... English bread pudding, bread and butter pudding, all sorts of stuffings, hamburgers, sausages, saps, breadcrumbs for coatings such as for goujons, etc Crumbs! there are lots of things!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> ... English bread pudding, bread and butter pudding, all sorts of stuffings, hamburgers, sausages, saps, breadcrumbs for coatings such as for goujons, etc Crumbs! there are lots of things!


What's a sap?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> What's a sap?


If you were a Scot you would know what saps are - bread soaked in milk for feeding to babies, although they were also food for poor people.

saps - noun: stale bread broken up and soaked in boiled water and milk - Doric Dictionary


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Possibly - but yes it should be listed, if it's there (also known as E282)
> 
> It's true though, that on the whole, Spanish & other Mediterranean breads tend to go dry & stale rather than mouldy.
> 
> If it's as simple as an E number, why wouldn't they habitually add it to breads in the UK - they add enough other Es.


E282 along with some other numbers is listed on our loaf.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Or _sopa de ajo_


Each region seems to have its preferred way of using stale bread. We rarely see migas diwn here, and sopa de ajo only in restaurants.

People here still make a disgusting mess called gachas or espolea, from flour, milk, oil and sugar flavoured with cinnamon. It dates from the postwar famine when all the bread was requisitioned by the government but you could occasionally cadge a bit of leftover flour from the millers. It was given mainly to children to stop them starving, and some older people still get sentimental about it. Don't see the attraction of famine food myself.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Stale bread GREAT for stuffing for chucks etc, necessary for Christmas puddings, ohhhh.... and Irish bread pudding


Soaked in water for 15 minutes it can be used to thicken sauces and stews.

Or cut into rounds, fried and blitzed with pimentón, garlic, parsley and olive oil. Add to stews after the meat and veg are cooked, yum.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Soaked in water for 15 minutes it can be used to thicken sauces and stews.
> 
> Or cut into rounds, fried and blitzed with pimentón, garlic, parsley and olive oil. Add to stews after the meat and veg are cooked, yum.


Or soaked in water and then fried (crisp on the outside and soft and moist on the inside) topped with a perfectly-fried egg, accompanied by several rashers of smoked back bacon - breakfast for the gods.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Or soaked in water and then fried (crisp on the outside and soft and moist on the inside) topped with a perfectly-fried egg, accompanied by several rashers of smoked back bacon - breakfast for the gods.


Smoked back bacon .... there's something I really miss.

So how do you fry your soggy bread? Squeeze it into a patty or something?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> If you were a Scot you would know what saps are - bread soaked in milk for feeding to babies, although they were also food for poor people.
> 
> saps - noun: stale bread broken up and soaked in boiled water and milk - Doric Dictionary


Hi,
I assume these are deep fried and fed to young children - prior to weaning them onto more calorificaly rich delicacies, like deep fried Mars bars?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I assume these are deep fried and fed to young children - prior to weaning them onto more calorificaly rich delicacies, like deep fried Mars bars?
> Cheers
> Steve


No, it is fed as a mush. Not much used now with modern pre-prepared baby foods but for babies they were the intermediate step between being on the milk-bar and taking solid food.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Smoked back bacon .... there's something I really miss.
> 
> So how do you fry your soggy bread? Squeeze it into a patty or something?


smoked back bacon - Lidl or Iceland. 

Let bread drain for a bit keeping it flat so that it retains its shape then deep fry**
** Please note that I have never tried this and I am only going by what I have been told.
.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> smoked back bacon - Lidl or Iceland.
> 
> Let bread drain for a bit keeping it flat so that it retains its shape then deep fry**
> ** Please note that I have never tried this and I am only going by what I have been told.
> .


Never go to either of those places, too far away. Supermarket bacon is usually a disappointment anyway, high water content etc.

As for the bread, sounds like a long-winded way of getting an old-fashioned slice of fried bread!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Talking about Lidl - I do find that the Cheese topped rolls sold by Lidl in Spain do turn mouldy at the same pace as Cheese topped rolls bought from Lidl in the UK.

Although I'm glad were all agreed that Spanish suermarket bread is superior to British supermarket bread in defying
the onset of mould.

*Finally if Spain is a better country for deying mould then am I correct in saying the Spain is a better country to live 
than the UK if your Asthmatic ??*
Bearing in mind Asthmatic's vulnerability to dampness, mould and fungi !!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Talking about Lidl - I do find that the Cheese topped rolls sold by Lidl in Spain do turn mouldy at the same pace as Cheese topped rolls bought from Lidl in the UK.
> 
> Although I'm glad were all agreed that Spanish suermarket bread is superior to British supermarket bread in defying
> the onset of mould.
> ...


Probably


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Talking about Lidl - I do find that the Cheese topped rolls sold by Lidl in Spain do turn mouldy at the same pace as Cheese topped rolls bought from Lidl in the UK.
> 
> Although I'm glad were all agreed that Spanish suermarket bread is superior to British supermarket bread in defying
> the onset of mould.
> ...


It certainly used to be considered as such. My asthma was actually diagnosed in Spain in the late 60s - in the UK I had always been diagnosed as having chronic/acute bronchitis. That said, I did suffer from asthma in Spain, but to a lesser extent than in the UK. But I guess it depends what actually brings on your asthma (for me it was everything, i.e. I was allergic to everything tested for, plus sudden drops in temperature).


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> Talking about Lidl - I do find that the Cheese topped rolls sold by Lidl in Spain do turn mouldy at the same pace as Cheese topped rolls bought from Lidl in the UK.
> 
> Although I'm glad were all agreed that Spanish suermarket bread is superior to British supermarket bread in defying
> the onset of mould.
> ...


I'm not convinced Spanish bread lasts any longer than UK bread these days, I've got about half a sliced loaf which had a use by date of 28th December and it has no mold..

As for asthma, it all depends on what triggers your attack. I'm now asthmatic and have had attacks on Gran Canaria, the USA and the UK...Salbutamol has saved my bacon a few times...plenty of damp moldy Spanish houses comes winter.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone remember Mouldy Old Dough by Lieutenant Pigeon. It reached number 1 in the 1970s.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*I wonder which bread would defy mould the longest ?*



amespana said:


> Got to ask.Why are you keeping a loaf of bread in the kitchen for 4-5 weeks?


This makes me wonder.

Perhaps we should have a Spanish bread going mouldy race where the competitors would be all the leading Spanish sliced bread brands, like Bimbo, etc and all the Supermarket brands from Carrefour, Eroski, Hipercor, Supercor, Alimerka, Dia and Mercadona.

I'm sure all the Spanish supermarket brands would beat anything the British Supermarkets would care to field in the 'bread turning mouldy race' and therefore it would no doubt be more interesting to see which Spanish supermarket bread or brand comes out tops in the 'bread turning mouldy race'


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> This makes me wonder.
> 
> Perhaps we should have a Spanish bread going mouldy race where the competitors would be all the leading Spanish sliced bread brands, like Bimbo, etc and all the Supermarket brands from Carrefour, Eroski, Hipercor, Supercor, Alimerka, Dia and Mercadona.
> 
> I'm sure all the Spanish supermarket brands would beat anything the British Supermarkets would care to field in the 'bread turning mouldy race' and therefore it would no doubt be more interesting to see which Spanish supermarket bread or brand comes out tops in the 'bread turning mouldy race'


Just think - each of us could buy our favourite supermarket bread ( or different bread ) on the same day 
( with the same sell by date ) and then report back to the thread whem theirs has turned mouldy.
With the winner being the last one to see he's or her loaf of bread turn mouldy, to win the ultimate accolade
of The Golden Dough.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Just think each of us could buy our favourite supermarket bread ( or different bread ) on the same day
> ( with the same sell by date ) and then report back to the thread whem theirs has turned mouldy.
> With the winner being the last one to see he's or her loaf of bread turn mouldy to win the ultimate accolade
> of The Golden Dough.


But unless I've missed it, you still haven't told us why you want to leave bread in a kitchen cupboard until it goes mouldy, however long that might take, rather than just putting what you don't need to use immediately in the freezer.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> But unless I've missed it, you still haven't told us why you want to leave bread in a kitchen cupboard until it goes mouldy, however long that might take, rather than just putting what you don't need to use immediately in the freezer.


FYI the answer to that question is - that it was a one off experiment to see when it turns mouldy.

I will naturally rule myself out of the competition particularly as I'm not in Spain at the moment.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Just think - each of us could buy our favourite supermarket bread ( or different bread ) on the same day
> ( with the same sell by date ) and then report back to the thread whem theirs has turned mouldy.
> With the winner being the last one to see he's or her loaf of bread turn mouldy, to win the ultimate accolade
> of The Golden Dough.


Of course the first one to report that their bread has turned mouldy will have the pleasure of playing the Youtube
rendition of Mouldy Old Dough by Lieutenant Pigeon in their post.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Actually, I, sort of, did this experiment (at home) when I was at school. Not to see how long it takes but to see the number of different moulds that grew on a piece of bread (regular not the plastic sliced bread, in those days.) The results were interesting and almost like a garden of flowers except that they were moulds.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

In case this thread is running out of ideas why not bring in the new one "Are Spanish houses prone to damp" We could have expert opinions for and against any link with mouldy bread.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> In case this thread is running out of ideas why not bring in the new one "Are Spanish houses prone to damp" We could have expert opinions for and against any link with mouldy bread.


Well if your Spanish bread is turning mouldy sooner than your neighbours, then no doubt thats the first warning of damp.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Sixty nine posts and no sign of this bread going stale. Whoops, I meant thread.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Each to their own and all that, but waiting for bread to go mouldy seems marginally less excitiing than watching paint dry, to me. Haven't you got any traffic lights you can go and watch changing?


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Each to their own and all that, but waiting for bread to go mouldy seems marginally less excitiing than watching paint dry, to me. Haven't you got any traffic lights you can go and watch changing?


I was waiting for a mention of a soggy bottom.


----------

